# Futuro nel passato e concordanza di tempi



## EugeneIt

Salve a tutti! Sono nuovo nel Forum.
Per favore, qualcuno mi potrebbe aiutare a risolvere i miei dubbi?
Eccoli:

*Futuro nel passato:*
Oggi incontro una ragazza che mi dice di essere stata/venuta alla festa di ieri sera a cui io non sono venuto. Allora le dico:
Che peccato! Se sapessi (prima) che alla festa di ieri sera saresti venuta anche tu allora sarei venuto anch'io. (questa forma è giusta?).


*Presente:*
(ora) Alla Fiera del libro, all'improvviso, incontro un autore che non mi aspettavo di incontrarci.
Allora gli dico: Ma che bella sorpresa! Se sapessi che alla Fiera sarebbe venuto anche Lei (oppure ci sarebbe stato anche Lei), avrei portato una copia del Suo libro per prendere/avere il Suo autografo. 

Oppure
Nel momento in cui parlo sta piovendo ed io mi trovo fuori senza l'ombrello. Dico: 
Sono uscito di casa senza l'ombrello perché pensavo che non sarebbe piovuto. (giusto?)

*Futuro:*
Se sapessi (oggi) che alla festa di domani sarebbe venuta anche Chiara allora verrei senz'altro anche io (qui non si può dire "sarei venuto"?).

In quest'ultimo caso si può dire "sarei venuto", soltanto se nel momento in cui parlo so già che non potrò venire anche se mi piacerebbe farlo).
Ad esempio: Sarei venuto volentieri alla festa di domani ma, ahimè, devo partire proprio oggi. Giusto?

Vi ringrazio in anticipo! E scusatemi per aver messo troppa carne al fuoco... 

Saluti.


----------



## ohbice

EugeneIt said:


> *Futuro nel passato:*
> Oggi incontro una ragazza che mi dice di essere stata alla festa di ieri a cui io non sono andato. "Che peccato! Se avessi saputo (prima) che alla festa saresti venuta anche tu sarei venuto anch'io.
> 
> *Presente:*
> Alla Fiera del libro, all'improvviso, incontro un autore che non mi aspettavo di trovare. "Ma che bella sorpresa! Se avessi saputo che alla Fiera sarebbe venuto anche Lei (oppure ci sarebbe stato anche Lei), avrei portato una copia del Suo libro per prendere/avere il Suo autografo.
> 
> Come puoi notare, non c'è differenza tra (stando alla tua suddivisione) *futuro nel passato *e *presente*. In effetti la questione è che _se avessi saputo *prima *_(e "prima" è sempre in un tempo precedente a quello che sta accadendo adesso), allora *poi *mi sarei comportato in un certo determinato modo.
> 
> Oppure
> Nel momento in cui parlo sta piovendo ed io mi trovo fuori senza l'ombrello. Dico: "Sono uscito di casa senza ombrello perché pensavo che non sarebbe piovuto." - ok
> 
> *Futuro:*
> Se sapessi (oggi) che alla festa di domani ci sarà anche Chiara, allora ci sarò senz'altro anche io (qui non si può dire "sarei venuto"? - no, _sarei venuto _è passato. E non si dice nemmeno _verrei. Cercherei di venire _esprime una possibilità, ma quel "senz'altro" mi fa pensare che qui non si tratta di una possibilità, ma di una certezza. Quindi uso l'indicativo futuro (trattandosi di domani).
> 
> In quest'ultimo caso si può dire "sarei venuto", soltanto se nel momento in cui parlo so già che non potrò venire anche se mi piacerebbe farlo).
> Ad esempio: Sarei venuto volentieri alla festa di domani ma, ahimè, devo partire proprio oggi. Giusto? - No. Direi "Verrei volentieri alla festa di domani, purtroppo però parto..."
> 
> Vi ringrazio in anticipo! E scusatemi per aver messo troppa carne al fuoco...
> 
> Saluti.


----------



## linguista-appassionata

Ciao tutti,


forse qualcuno sa perché si usa il condizionale passato e non il condizionale presente in queste frasi:

Ha detto Vittoria che *sarebbe arrivata* puntuale e invece è in ritardo come sempre.
Maria disse che *avrebbe ascoltato* i nostri consigli, poi ha fatto di testa sua.

Grazie in anticipo!


----------



## Paulfromitaly

linguista-appassionata said:


> qualcuno sa perché si usa il condizionale passato


Salve.
Non sono sicuro di capire la tua domanda...
Perché si usa il condizionale passato? Forse perchè l'italiano non è l'inglese e la nostra consecutio temporum lo richiede?


----------



## lorenzos

linguista-appassionata said:


> forse qualcuno sa perché si usa il condizionale passato e non il condizionale presente in queste frasi:
> 
> Ha detto Vittoria che *sarebbe arrivata* puntuale e invece è in ritardo come sempre.
> Maria disse che *avrebbe ascoltato* i nostri consigli, poi ha fatto di testa sua.


Perché nei tuoi esempi "_il condizionale passato ha valore di futuro nel passato, ovvero indica un’azione successiva al momento posto nel passato del quale si sta parlando_" (Enciclopedia dell'Italiano/condizionale)


----------



## Gommik

Pazzesco: stamattina ho visto una puntata di "Big Bang Theory" in cui c'era questo identico problema! Sheldon vede!


----------



## Pietruzzo

linguista-appassionata said:


> forse qualcuno sa perché si usa il condizionale passato e non il condizionale presente


Strana domanda, visto che il condizionale composto è la norma per il "futuro nel passato". Non è sempre stato così, tuttavia. Nei "Promessi sposi" per esempio ci sono molti casi di uso del condizionale semplice per lo stesso uso.
Es.
"le fece accettare un gruppetto di scudi, per riparare al guasto che 
troverebbe in casa" (Cap. XXX).


----------



## Armodio

N'è pieno. E ancora fino al primo Novecento. 
Consiglio il breve saggio di Mario Squartini _Riferimento temporale, aspetto e modalità nella diacronia del condizionale italiano._


----------



## EdenMartin

> il condizionale composto è la norma per il "futuro nel passato". Non è sempre stato così


Anzi, sia pure meno assiduamente, il condizionale presente è tuttora in uso e accettato: _Gianni ha detto che partirebbe subito dopo cena_. _Pippo tornerebbe a casa dopo aver dato l'esame._


----------



## Paulfromitaly

EdenMartin said:


> _Gianni ha detto che partirebbe subito dopo cena_.


Ma questo non è futuro nel passato, è una frase ipotetica incompleta.


----------



## Starless74

Armodio said:


> N'è pieno. E ancora fino al primo Novecento.
> Consiglio il breve saggio di Mario Squartini _Riferimento temporale, aspetto e modalità nella diacronia del condizionale italiano._


Sul "condizionale presente di Manzoni" sono state spese pagine e pagine e anche qui è sbucato fuori più volte (una anche per causa mia, forse).
Resta un dato di fatto: nella lingua corrente, a un futuro-nel-passato corrisponde esclusivamente un condizionale passato e, con buona pace di Manzoni, il presente stride alle mie orecchie contemporanee (e non credo di essere solo).


----------



## EdenMartin

> _Gianni ha detto che partirebbe subito dopo cena_.        Ma questo non è futuro nel passato, è una frase ipotetica incompleta.


Mi pare molto, molto, molto discutibile. Per fortuna la nostra lingua offre grandi spazi di manovra.

EDIT:


> nella lingua corrente a un futuro-nel-passato corrisponde esclusivamente un condizionale passato


Ma no, l'uso più rilevante del condizionale semplice per esprimere il futuro nel passato si registra proprio nel linguaggio corrente.


----------



## Armodio

Io ho semplicemente detto (e non io ma ogni studioso di lingua) che *era* un tipico, usitatissimo dal Manzoni e non solo.
Vi ho consigliato un saggio in cui si parla anche di questo. Perché controbattere a dati di fatto?

Poi non confondiamo il FNP con un condizionale di dissociazione, di modestia o controfattuale.


----------



## Pietruzzo

EugeneIt said:


> *Futuro:*
> Se sapessi (oggi) che alla festa di domani sarebbe venuta anche Chiara allora verrei senz'altro anche io





			
				ohbice said:
			
		

> Futuro:
> Se sapessi (oggi) che alla festa di domani ci sarà anche Chiara, allora ci sarò senz'altro anche io


Devo dissentire dalla correzione proposta da @ohbice. Direi:
Se sapessi (oggi) che alla festa di domani venisse anche Chiara allora verrei senz'altro anche io


EugeneIt said:


> Sarei venuto volentieri alla festa di domani ma, ahimè, devo partire proprio oggi.





			
				ohbice said:
			
		

> No. Direi "Verrei volentieri alla festa di domani, purtroppo però parto..."


Secondo me la frase proposta da eugenelt  non è scorretta.
Una frase  come: "Se non ti avessi incontrato oggi   ti avrei telefonato domani " a me suona bene.


----------



## EdenMartin

Non propugno, ma segnalo l'eccezione. Non sono uno studioso di grammatica. Mi compiaccio di leggere e di ascoltare il più possibile, registrando le espressioni di chi scrive e di chi parla l'italiano, soprattutto se lo fa in modo convincente. 
Lascio la discussione prima che diventi il solito, infinito tira e molla, anche perché per parte mia non ho nulla da discutere.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

EdenMartin said:


> Mi pare molto, molto, molto discutibile.


A me invece pare molto molto ovvio, a meno che ci si appigli ad sintassi vecchie di secoli.
In italiano del 20esimo e 21esimo secolo si dice *"*_Gianni ha detto che_* sarebbe partito *_subito dopo cena_" e cercare di convincere uno straniero del contrario non è certamente aiutarlo, a meno che sia lui stesso, espressamente, a voler sapere come si dicesse 200 anni fa. Qualunque insegnante di italiano spiegherebbe ai suoi studenti che nel 2021 si usa il condizionale passato per esprimere quel concetto, nel 99% dei casi. Lasciamo 1% o l'eccezione ad altri scopi e altri contesti o se proprio non possiamo fare a meno di citarla, chiamiamola col suo nome, ECCEZIONE.

_"*Gianni ha detto che partirebbe subito dopo cena se potesse*, ma il mal tempo glielo ipedisce" _non è futuro nel passato.



Ricordo a tutti, per l'ennesima volta, cosa chiedono le nostre linee guida:


> Ricordiamo inoltre che gli utenti del forum SOLO ITALIANO non sono solo italiani, ma anche stranieri che vogliono imparare la nostra lingua. Per questo motivo ci aspettiamo da tutti il massimo sforzo di scrivere in italiano corretto, chiaro, comprensibile e* soprattutto moderno e corrente*, come segno di rispetto per chi vuole imparare l'italiano.



Parlare di forme desuete o particolari delle lingua è certamente accettabile in un forum che discute della lingua italiana, ma lo si fa senza ambiguità, specificandolo chiaramente.


----------



## EdenMartin

Chiedo scusa, non ricordavo che la questione posta in apertura fosse di un non madrelingua. *Prego @EugeneIt di non tener conto del mio contributo alla discussione*

Prego anche però gli amici che intervengono su quanto ho detto di non interpretare, ma di leggere bene quanto sostengo.  Che c'entrano il XX e il XXI secolo?

A proposito:



> _"Gianni ha detto che partirebbe subito dopo cena *se potesse,* *ma il mal tempo glielo ipedisce" *_*non è futuro nel passato.*


Questo è semplicemente manipolare una frase _pro domo tua_, dear Paul.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

EdenMartin said:


> Questo è semplicemente manipolare una frase _pro domo tua_, dear Paul.


Al contrario. Ho completato una frase volutamente monca dimostrando che, in un certo contesto, ha comunque senso.


----------



## lorenzos

EdenMartin said:


> _Gianni ha detto che partirebbe subito dopo cena_.


Questa frase mi ha fatto molto pensare, non escludo di aver qualche volta sentito qualcosa di simile, ad es.
_- Paola ha detto che partiamo pure senza di lei, che ci raggiungerebbe per strada._


----------



## Pietruzzo

lorenzos said:


> Questa frase mi ha fatto molto pensare, non escludo di aver qualche volta sentito qualcosa di simile, ad es.
> _- Paola ha detto che partiamo pure senza di lei, che ci raggiungerebbe per strada._


Avrai anche sentito "che ci raggiungerà per strada" o "che ci raggiunge per strada". In nessun caso credo si possa parlare di "futuro nel passato".
Il condizionale aggiunge solo una sfumatura di incertezza, come a dire "io vi raggiungerei dopo, per voi va bene?".


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Pietruzzo said:


> Avrai anche sentito "che ci raggiungerà per strada" o "che ci raggiunge per strada". In nessun caso credo si possa parlare di "futuro nel passato".
> Il condizionale aggiunge solo una sfumatura di incertezza, come a dire "io vi raggiungerei dopo, per voi va bene?".


Assolutamente si.
Usare l'indicativo rende la frase più "colloquiale", più facile ed è una cosa che tutti facciamo.
E' l'uso del condizionale presente invece del condizionale passato che  non è comune e che mai consiglierei ad uno straniero.


----------

